# Stats



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Found this when searching for discounts

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/usertag.php?do=statistics#


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bahhhhh Humbug.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Found this when searching for discounts
> 
> http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/usertag.php?do=statistics#


Not sure I understand the difference between

'Mentions' and 'Mentioned

and

'Quotes' and 'Quoted'

Who was doing what to whom, i.e. who was the Poster and who appeared in the text?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Mentions are those that type the likes of @nicholsong as a means of getting someone's specific attention.
Mentioned are those who's attention is required.
Quotes are those who quote the most.
Quoted are those that are quoted the most.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't think you need the @


Peejay


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

@peejay


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nope, neither of those upped his count from 14.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Why is there not a category for most bollox posted? I feel sorry for 747 thats all, he doesn't get a mention.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think I might be up for that one Barfy, well on numbers anyway, you beat most of us on quality with all your noisy vids> >


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Nope, neither of those upped his count from 14.


Well it wouldn't as it was you that did it @Kev 

Mine just went up to 45 by @ you. :surprise:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm in the first column :grin2: what for?:frown2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

:laugh: I'm on the end as well, * I'm famous*


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> I'm in the first column :grin2: what for?:frown2:


Because folk have done what I'm doing here, I'll give you another one to get you to 9 @JanHank.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You've got me all excited now Terry.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Well it wouldn't as it was you that did it @Kev
> 
> Mine just went up to 45 by @ you. :surprise:


I wasn't trying to up mine but Peejays as he was at 14


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I wasn't trying to up mine but Peejays as he was at 14


OMG Kev, for his total to rise in that column he needs attach an @ to someone's name, you can't do it for him. 

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

What will this do?
@JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank @JanHank


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Only one credit per post Barry, trust you to try and fiddle it. :-D

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I thought I told him it would do nothing because they'd know he's cheating, but I couldn´t have clicked submit in my haste.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

dghr272 said:


> Mentions are those that type the likes of @*nicholsong* as a* means of getting someone's specific attention.*
> Mentioned are those *who's attention is required.*
> Quotes are those who quote the most.
> Quoted are those that are quoted the most.
> ...


Terry

You might have to explain that differentiation in more detail, as it is not clear to me.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm checking some of the names I don't recognise *Adam* for instance in *top tagged* whatever that means, he made one post in *May 2005*. Whats that all about ?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Found this when searching for discounts
> 
> http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/usertag.php?do=statistics#


How did you actually navigate to that page Kev?

If I click your link I just get to the Forum page. Mind you, I've a shortcut for my 'subscribed' posts n it does the same thing.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We also have 2 subscribers who haven't posted for over a year

Ma-Ve
&
TOWtal

Then there's Timflies who posted once in 2015
&
TROOPERNORM. 9.12.2006 but when I click on his threads or posts his/her name does not exist ????????????????

Sort that out if you can.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I doubt any of it is accurate. That old site isnt exactly reliable or up to date.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Test @dghr272


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> I doubt any of it is accurate. That old site isnt exactly reliable or up to date.


I think the count is accurate but functionality is missing, if you post a members name preceded with a '@' they should get an email notification regarding the post, unless they have opted out in USER CP, user tagging settings. I tested this in my post above but no notification arrived.

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Jan can you confirm if you got an email notification regarding my post #13 ?

Terry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

dghr272 said:


> I think the count is accurate but functionality is missing, if you post a members name preceded with a '@' they should get an email notification regarding the post, unless they have opted out in USER CP, user tagging settings. I tested this in my post above but no notification arrived.
> 
> Terry


Yes, I got one yesterday when kev quoted me. @Kev_n_Liz

Pete


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> Jan can you confirm if you got an email notification regarding my post #13 ?
> 
> Terry


No email Terry, I do get email notifications for threads.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> How did you actually navigate to that page Kev?
> 
> If I click your link I just get to the Forum page. Mind you, I've a shortcut for my 'subscribed' posts n it does the same thing.


 @jiwawa I went via Tools>quick links>user tagging statistics on the new forum.

I don;t know if it is using data from the old site or not, VS said they couldn't do that I thought, but it shows up on a new site page.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Kev, will have to wait till I'm on laptop.


----------

